# Steuerstand



## HeilbuttJigger (6. Februar 2018)

Moin.
Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wo man einen Steuerstand für ein Aluboot herbekommt bzw. bestellen kann. Die großen Steuerstände für Konsolenboote findet man ja, aber die kleineren eben nicht.

VG


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Steuerstand*

Ich würde da zu allererst mal beim Hersteller des Bootes nach fragen?
Ansonsten jemanden suchen der Alu schweißen kann und einen kleinen Steuerstand zusammen braten lassen!
Wenn man diesen einfach hält, sind das ja nur zwei oder drei Bleche plus Einsetzen ins Boot, wird also nicht allzu teuer sein?

Hier gibt es einen Anbieter, der auch im Auftrag anfertigt.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/treebay-ad.html?id=v1|152893800538|0

Bootshandel und Zubehör Teresa Thieme

Rita Thieme
Umgehungsstraße 78b
99441 Mellingen
Deutschland

Telefon: 0176-64281973 

Jürgen


----------



## HeilbuttJigger (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Steuerstand*

Hersteller ist unbekannt.
Es soll außerdem so ein kleinerer sein wie auf den Bassboats, oder zumindest in die Richtung. Die sind in der Regel aus Kunststoff.


----------



## HeilbuttJigger (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Steuerstand*

sowas in der Art....


----------



## .Capricornus. (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Steuerstand*

.....


----------



## fischhändler (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Steuerstand*

Mein Tip,
schau doch, od du dir den nicht aus Kuststoff PE selber bauen kannst.
Habe mir meine Bootseinbauten aus Pe Platten selber gebaut.
So kannst Du dir den nach einen Vorstellungen selber bauen.

Wenn Du Tips brauchst gerne per  PM


----------



## Gast (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Steuerstand*

Ansonsten mal nach Konsolen für Schlauchboote oder RIB´s schauen.
Die sind in der Regel kleiner.


----------



## HeilbuttJigger (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Steuerstand*



.Capricornus. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Konsolen kann Dir sicher jeder Händler bestellen der was
> mit "Bassbooten" zu tuen hat.
> ...



Die bieten es leider nicht an. Eigenbau kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
Noch wer eine Idee welcher Händler da was anbieten könnte?


----------



## .Capricornus. (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Steuerstand*

.....


----------

